

Ask HN:  App clearinghouse/graveyard? - davidjhall

I have a client who wants to quickly put an (iOS) app together but doesn't have the resources to build one.  So they'd like to take an app that didn't quite make it and re-brand it.  Most likely a game that they could replace with graphics, etc.<p>Ignoring the business-sense of this approach, is there a place where apps go to die?  I'd imagine just going through the app store, finding free apps and then contacting the developers, but is there a "stock photo" place for applications?
many thanks!
======
Aqua_Geek
Not that I know of (not to say it doesn't exist, though).

I would probably troll the App Store - look for paid apps with few reviews.
Odds are, they aren't selling that many, but people leave them up there
because it's cheap to do so[1] and there's always the off chance that someday
they might be found and "make it big."

1\. It doesn't take too many downloads of a $2.99 app to justify paying the
$99/year to Apple to keep them live.

